# Feel like quittin therapy for good.



## Crystsal (Mar 31, 2011)

wat ppl have said below this. Ive been giving real thought and it might be true.


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

Your resisting treatment. Deep down you have emotions that you don't want to surface. You are scared at an unconscious level. The truth is, the only way to get past it, is to let those emotions come to the surface so they can clear. Then you will no longer have those feeling buried inside you. You will feel better. You probably don't trust her. What is it your fearing might come to the surface. Ask yourself. You know the answer deep down. I'm just saying you will feel better talking about it. You will feel a great relief.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^Very true. Therapy is quite exhausting and embarrassing when you come to think of it. You're exposing your inner most secret thoughts and ideas to a total stranger. Relief is exactly the word to describe how it feels after therapy sessions.

@ Crystal. You have to want to be helped to get anything out of therapy. Maybe it isn't for you or you're not ready yet.


----------



## merrick (Jun 12, 2011)

D11 said:


> ^Very true. Therapy is quite exhausting and embarrassing when you come to think of it. You're exposing your inner most secret thoughts and ideas to a total stranger. Relief is exactly the word to describe how it feels after therapy sessions.
> 
> @ Crystal. You have to want to be helped to get anything out of therapy. Maybe it isn't for you or you're not ready yet.


what if you just didnt want to share your inner most thoughts or feelings with strangers.... i dont see anything wrong with that. my counselor did (AA) and stopped going after 2 weeks. i also havent gotten drunk since february.

i think therapy works for some but at the end of the first session when we all got up and group hugged I just lost all interest. i almost got kicked out for laughing actually. im not trying to say it doesnt work. but it isnt for everybody. i need to share some things with strangers. what i need is somebody i can trust and can relate to. i couldnt do that with any of them.


----------



## beagleman (May 27, 2011)

don't give up on therapy. In my first session I could not face my therapist, I was looking at the ground all the time. I had to get medication before I could start and then I was introduced to meaning of anxiety - flight or fright and how your mind perceives some things as threats. This I learned can be changed. I used to think most people disliked me and judged me but after doing several exercies talking to complete strangers I changed my mind totally and now believe most people like me and want to be friendly. This took abpout 3 weeks and I no I still have some doubt but I practice by talking to people I dont know in the gym and on the street and I am getting more confident. My first therapist I clashed with and I moved onto another one. Good luck and be prepared to face your fears.


----------



## boredandtired (Jun 19, 2011)

Crystsal said:


> wat ppl have said below this. Ive been giving real thought and it might be true.


IMO a decision should be made after a certain amount of years using different forms of treatment. For me, the point where I realized there was nothing left for me to learn was after approx three years (total time) spanning across three different places over a five-six year period. Some people require more, some require less. Regardless of what anyone tells you only you know if you've truly explored all of the issue you've had throughout your life.

A majority of your recovery will happen away from the meetings when you're constantly being tested by the outside world. Just be honest with yourself and be open to digging deep into your problems.

There shouldn't be any issues in your life that you "can't talk about" and you should know exactly how you would react in any given situation and why you're reacting that way. If you've covered everything and you can predict all of your moods/reactions and understand yourself completely then there may be nothing left for you to learn in therapy.

Quickest way I've found in getting to the bottom of all my issues was keeping a journal to document all of the anger/shyness/awkwardness, etc incidents throughout the day. I usually left it at home and would document everything I could remember once the day was over. Ideally you would want to keep a small note pad (or document it on your PDA) right after it happens so you can capture in perfect detail how you felt, why, who was around you when it happened, where you were, etc.

I was never one to write journals and to be honest I can't stand writing but eventually you wont need a journal. You'll reach a point where you become your own psychiatrist and analyze situations as they happen and recognize behaviour patterns before your mood/reaction gets too far so you can avoid it. For me, pattern recognition was/is huge because of my long history with addiction. Realizing the reasons for a relapse usually occur days before (not in the spur of the moment) reduced my stress levels dramatically and I could deal with certain issues before I felt as if relapsing was the only option.

Hopefully that helped.


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

I gave up on therapy twice and both times I have regretted it later. I wish i had not gave up. But it is SO exhausting and awkward most of the time.
I say if your strong enough...keep going


----------



## Porterdog (Sep 17, 2010)

If you have given it a good go and it isn't working for you, then your better off looking for drug therapy.

However its extremely important that once you find the right meds, you need to go to therapy. Everyone can benefit from it, and im assuming from your SA that you have pent up emotions that need to be released, as others have said. But they CANT be released in most people when they are being effected by SA. So you need to mask your symptoms with drugs before you can get to them.


----------

